# Taylor Camp 69-77'



## Deleted member 20065 (Oct 20, 2017)

Does anyone know of any places that exist today like Taylor Camp in Hawaii from 69'-77'?


----------



## Tude (Oct 20, 2017)

Let me send an email to an ex mod from here as he spends time there on his piece of land.


----------



## Deleted member 20065 (Oct 20, 2017)

Tude said:


> Let me send an email to an ex mod from here as he spends time there on his piece of land.


That'd be awesome ✌


----------

